# Men with Long Hair: Attractive or Not Attractive?



## Digital Dictator

Since there's a thread on beards, I'm curious to know what women think of men with long hair -- particularly past the shoulder.

I've been growing my hair out for six years. I've noticed some women directly complimenting me on my hair, as well as others feeling a little repulsed by it. My hair is wavy/curly, and I do take good care of it. It's down to my waist.


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Very attractive.


----------



## Beingofglass

I just want to say that I sometimes have to look twice or more to figure out if the person is a guy or girl. Why do so many skinny, small Guys have long hair?


----------



## T-Bone

Well I'm not a woman, but my opinion is that it's becoming a bit of a trend. Trendy is not attractive on anyone, male or female. Also, i think if a guy is gonna try to pull off the long hair look, he should have some facial hair to go with it.


----------



## Lady Violet

I find it attractive.


----------



## Mindquod

I think that at this point the only reason why I keep my hair long is to look up to the cool guys who have long hair. Not all guys look right with long hair, but the ones that do, watch out!


----------



## TheFather

I wouldn't say that I have "long hair,' but I do have late 60's British Invasion length hair. 

I've gotten plenty of compliments on it. However, not everyone can pull it off. 

It seems like hair styles are very polar these days. Either guys have that buzz cut type look, or very long hair. Very few guys have the inbetween like me anymore.


----------



## JustRachel

Unattractive :um 

I knew this guy and he had looong hair and he looked absolutely ridiculous, then he cut it all off and honestly it changed how his face looked and everything, a lot of people commented on how great he looked like that, even some who previously did like his long hair

But then again, it doesn't matter what anybody else thinks as long as you're happy with it


----------



## tbyrfan

Not attractive on most, but some guys can pull it off very well and make it look great.


----------



## Dulcinera

I have pretty thick, curly hair. I've been growing it for years and years. I hate having short hair, my head gets too cold.

There is no easy answer to this, you can't generalise this. I've had the hottest women telling me my hair is sexy, I've had not so attractive girls tell me my hair is ugly and to get it cut. I've had not so attractive girls tell me my hair is sexy and i've had the hottest girls tell me my hair is horrible and to get it cut. The point is, all women are different and who gives a **** anyway as long as your comfortable.


----------



## NiteOwl

I think it depends on how it looks *on you*. I like some guys with long hair, but not others even if its well taken care of.


----------



## Amphoteric

Very attractive! I'd just want to run my fingers through the hair, comb it and braid it ;_;


----------



## catbreath

I had a crush on exactly one person with long hair. But I bet he would've looked better with short hair.... Long hair kind of creeps me out now, on girls and guys. Like, you're just carrying around all of this dead material it's like baggage as if you can't move past something in life, like you have to hold on to it.... bleh. long hair is for horses and horse fanatics.


----------



## tehuti88

It depends. I realize that's a wishy-washy answer but it's as honest as I can get. :stu

Long hair on a guy IMO isn't a huge deterrent in terms of attractiveness; I've seen plenty of guys who can pull it off, sometimes very well. I've had crushes-from-afar on a few I knew in the past. :lol


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

It really depends on the guy and his facial features . 

If you take a look at . . . say . . . the band members of Nirvana . . and the time when Krist Novoselic cut his hair . . there was a 'That just looks so much better !' sort of feel to it . . 

but when Kurt had a haircut , people where more like (meh , just keep it long man !)


----------



## Kiba

Even if their was an overwhelming consensus that Women wanted guys with long hair, i'm still keeping my dome high and tight. :blank


----------



## mfd

Beingofglass said:


> I just want to say that I sometimes have to look twice or more to figure out if the person is a guy or girl. Why do so many skinny, small Guys have long hair?


Lol, when my hair was long and I shaved my facial hair off I was struck by how androgynous my appearance was. I could have passed as a bland unattractive woman.



Thundersteel said:


> I've been growing my hair out for six years. I've noticed some women directly complimenting me on my hair, as well as others feeling a little repulsed by it. My hair is wavy/curly, and I do take good care of it. *It's down to my waist.*


:shock

I've had long hair, and I'm currently growing it out again, but I thought _mine_ was long when it was to my shoulders. How do you stand it being so long? It must take an hour to dry!


----------



## percon21

Some guys pull it off, some don't. Just like everything else.


----------



## Charmander

Yeah it just depends. I quite like longish (almost down to the shoulders) blond hair.


----------



## Kabuki

I don't like it. While I think it suits some people they always look better / more put together with short hair.


----------



## tennislover84

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Well I'm not a woman, but my opinion is that it's becoming a bit of a trend. Trendy is not attractive on anyone, male or female..


I've had long hair since 1999, so if I've become trendy, I can assure you that it's a happy accident. 

Also, I read somewhere online that hairs are our psychic antennae. :lol I like to believe things like that are true, without any supporting evidence.

But I'll challenge any short haired people to tell me what I'm thinking about, as my proof. :b


----------



## Ms Yesterday

tbyrfan said:


> Not attractive on most, but some guys can pull it off very well and make it look great.


Yeah this is how I feel. Most guys really would look better with a haircut, but then there's few ones who just look amazing (I know one too.)


----------



## Digital Dictator

mfd said:


> :shock
> 
> I've had long hair, and I'm currently growing it out again, but I thought _mine_ was long when it was to my shoulders. How do you stand it being so long? It must take an hour to dry!


It just takes a little getting used to. I usually tie my hair back, so not a problem. I wash my hair at night, and then I just sit around while it dries. My hair looks more like this guy's (second to the right):


----------



## Memory

Sorry I don't like it. Whenever I see a guy with long hair I think how much better they'd look if they got a haircut.


----------



## FeelNothing

Some people look good with it and some don't. It's like anything else.


----------



## crimewave

I think long hair on guys is extremely attractive.


----------



## Digital Dictator

Memory said:


> Sorry I don't like it. Whenever I see a guy with long hair I think how much better they'd look if they got a haircut.


So, would you imagine what a guy with short hair would look like if he had long hair? Why don't you like it? What if it turns out you'd find said guy more attractive with long hair?


----------



## allthatsparkles

Not attractive (in my personal opinion).


----------



## Dianabolic

For rounder babyfaced guys, longer hair for rugged chiseled guys, short hair is better


----------



## jlscho03

Generally, I'm attracted to guys with short, neat hair (not shaved or too short, though). 

But I have seen guys that look great with long hair and are attractive. I can think of two guys with long hair that were very handsome and attractive. One wore his in a low ponytail that reached a bit beyond the middle of his back. The other one had his shoulder length and was curly. He got his cut to look more professional (I worked with him) but I thought he looked terrible with short hair, while everyone, including himself, thought he looked great with it. Guess it's all personal preference.

So for me, it depends on the personality and face structure of the guy. As I said, I tend to favor shorter hair, but there have been exceptions.


----------



## Ashl3y

Not attractive unless you are Patrick Dempsey or brad Pitt  lol j/k, it all depends on the person sporting the hair and the hairstyle itself. Some ppl suit it and some don't!


----------



## Ashl3y

Oh you can add the guy who plays Jax on SOA to the long haired list ^ lol


----------



## timidoamigo

Guys with long hair are stupid...


----------



## lonelysloth

It really depends on the person, some guys can pull it off very well. A good example of this is Willy Cartier but he is a model so of course it suits him.


----------



## lava

timidoamigo said:


> Guys with long hair are stupid...


Well that's not fair.

I have it. It's a love it or hate it thing apparently. I'm rather effeminate-looking. The only reason I won't cut it all off is that it hides a huge mole on my skull very well, that was always visible when I had it short (over a decade ago). Never got over that insecurity.


----------



## lava

Have a go... I have no self-esteem left, so don't feel bad to speak your minds genuinely.

http://imageshack.us/a/img577/9488/image201202080003.jpg


----------



## christacat

Attractive!!


----------



## timidoamigo

lava said:


> Well that's not fair.
> 
> I have it. It's a love it or hate it thing apparently. I'm rather effeminate-looking. The only reason I won't cut it all off is that it hides a huge mole on my skull very well, that was always visible when I had it short (over a decade ago). Never got over that insecurity.


I was just fooling about. I have long hair myself <<<
Sorry, I have a weird sense of humour.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

When I had long hair (about 3/4 of the way down my back), I used to get compliments from women saying they were jealous of my hair because it was so thick and golden blonde, I don't know if that's a good thing or not though lol


----------



## mfd

lava said:


> Have a go... I have no self-esteem left, so don't feel bad to speak your minds genuinely.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img577/9488/image201202080003.jpg


Wow, your hair is pretty straight. Or have you done something to straighten it, or is it just like that normally?

My hair goes all wavy and curly as soon as it's long enough to reach halfway down my neck.

Like this:









Drives me nuts :b


----------



## lava

Yes, very straight and thin/soft, I do nothing on it other than shampoo+cond. Some girls have told me they're envious, some have complimented it in the past when I wear it down. But I often ponytail it to not attract attention (negative or positive) and cause glasses with it in 30ºC+ weather is a pain.


----------



## alvarez023

Many women say that men with a long hair is attractive well for me as a boy it is not attractive it is a problem for having a scalp.In Finland many men suffering for kuiva päänahka or dry scalp for having a long hair and it think because they are man they are not quite good on taking good care of it unlike to some women.


----------



## StrangePeaches

I personally prefer short hair


----------



## Raeden

It depends a lot on the person. Long hair looks fine on some people, but then it looks weird on others. 

I generally than shorter than shoulder length is usually preferable.


----------



## KelsKels

Long hair can look good. Everything can look good. It depends how you pull it off. I like shoulder length hair on guys the most. Which I guess is still considered long.. but yeah I prefer longer hair to really short hair. I typically don't like real short hair.. but then again, it can look great. I don't know. Everything looks good! There we go.


----------



## AussiePea

Psh yeah.


----------



## GotAnxiety

What about long pubic hair? In or out?


----------



## EvonneEzell

The only guy I found long hair attractive on is Jay from Jay & Silent Bob.


----------



## Carlfrukt

I think so. I wish I could have kept my long hair but it was too uncomfortable.


----------



## truant

I had really long (waist length) hair most of my life. I'd say > 90% of women don't like it, but there are a few that do.

Personally, barring a few exceptions, I don't like long hair on men. Anything above the collar works for me.


----------



## zonebox

most older guys can not pull it off, the more mature you get, the bigger build you have, it starts looking bad. Plus it seems as we age our hair starts to lose it's health, the hair starts looking dull and frayed. I think that is the reason most men start to cut their hair shorter when they hit their twenties.


----------



## ApathyDivine

Attractive to me, I like long haired men.


----------



## sandy77

Depends on the guy, but I usually find it very attractive.


----------



## Yuno Gasai

It Depends. Not all guys look good with long hair. If the hair is scraggly, greasy, and matted looking then obviously no. If the hair is well taken care of then yes I might like it.


----------



## allthatsparkles

Depends on the guy. I think it's all about grooming and looking clean.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

I don't care about hair length, tbh. I think long hair looks most attractive on dudes with wavy, curly, or coily hair. Especially dreadlocks...:heart


----------



## Starrii

attractive. man bun = <3


----------



## Bored Alien

Growing my hair long now first time in my life. I look good. Damn good.


----------



## tidbit

sio said:


> . Especially dreadlocks...:heart


:clap yes!

I love well-maintained dreads on guys!

Men with long hair look great; as long as they take care of it.
Oily, matted hair is no bueno. Yuck.


----------



## Darktower776

RadnessaurousRex said:


> There's a dude on here that has those, pretty sick.


:teeth


----------



## Woodydreads

Ehhh what's the point of well maintained dreads - that's totally against their purpose of being a idgaf hair choice 

(I best clarify that you DO and SHOULD still wash non-maintained dreads.. Just don't take a crochet hook to them to make them perfect! )


----------



## BigBlueMoon

For all men wanting to grow their hair long, here's some motivation:






Just make sure you mute the video.


----------



## tea111red

I mostly like short hair, but sometimes it can look good.

The isn't an example of it looking good, lol:


----------



## 3 AM

^^^ Hahaha Great White!

I think guys with long hair are A T T R A C T I V E. Usually. Unless it's like the dudes in the gif above.


----------



## tea111red

Girl Panic said:


> ^^^ Hahaha Great White!
> 
> I think guys with long hair are A T T R A C T I V E. Usually. Unless it's like the dudes in the gif above.


loool, this is even worse:


----------



## meepie

I love long haired men. That's how men were supposed to look before the invention of scissors


----------



## 3 AM

tea111red said:


> loool, this is even worse:


Bahahah those feathered bangs on the other blonde guy :lol haaawt~~


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Keeping my hair long. Not for ladies though. It's so I can headbang with it.


----------



## goku23

been growing my hair and beard for the whole year but its for religious purposes mostly.

personally i love the feeling, culturally and mythologically always emphasized - 
Samson received his strength from his hair, Vedic Gods all depicted with long uncut hair, Prophet Muhammed spoken of with long uncut hair and advocated that a Muslim's pilgrimage to Mecca be with uncut hair. 

everyone has hair unique to them and grows at different lengths unique to each person.
longer hair absorbs more vitamin D also.

i trim body hair though especially if im to do a contest this year.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

tidbit said:


> :clap yes!
> 
> I love well-maintained dreads on guys!
> 
> Men with long hair look great; as long as they take care of it.
> Oily, matted hair is no bueno. Yuck.


Woohoo! :high5

Usually people say "ew" whenever dreadlocks are brought up b/c the first image that comes to their mind are the messy oily ones... It's refreshing to see another lock lover :lol


----------



## IrishDoll

Totally depends on the guys build and height etc suits some guys well but ive only dated one guy with long hair ever. Not many pull it off.


----------



## probably offline

Some guys look good in it, but I always prefer short hair(~above the shoulders). Sometimes I even get turned off by long hair.


----------



## You Reach I Teach

meepie said:


> I love long haired men. That's how men were supposed to look before the invention of scissors


Err... sorry to break your bubble but you can actually cut your hair without scissors ...


----------



## tea111red

I like him:










He looks good w/ short hair, too, though.


----------



## 559633

very attarctive, reminds me of Highlander, his ponytail is great


----------



## Potato Girl

downwithmanbuns2k15
unless youre a samurai


----------



## 58318

I had long hair a few years ago, never really felt comfortable with it though. But when the apocalypse happens I'm letting that **** grow again.

I think theres an alternative ending scene in a film called All the Little Animals were Christian Bale has long hair, thats the look I was going for. Sorry if thats too obscure.


----------



## Riri11

I've spotted a few hotties with man buns at my college and let's just say the effect of their attractiveness is still effecting me :lol


----------

